# quo praesidio tuto et libere senatus quae vellet decernere



## Lamb67

_quo praesidio tuto et libere senatus quae vellet decernere auderet_ 
under whose protection the senate might proceed with safety and freedom to decide.

What's the function of quae here ?

Thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

What, first of all, do you think is the function of _quae_?

It helps the rest of us immensely if you share with us what you think about your question.  

Regards,
Flam


----------



## Lamb67

Quae might be the N. Pron. Acc. Plural Relative and translates as which, or those (matters, or things previously discussed).
My more specific question would be: Is quae as used in this way a common practice to denote any thing or matter previously mentioned ?
See more details :
English (ed. William Duncan) ,go to 1.2.1 Latin section see 3rd line. 

Thanks


----------



## albertine

A literal (horrible, but maybe useful for the purpose) translation could sound as follows:
"... the senate could have the courage to deliberate the things that (= what) they wanted": "quae" stands for "ea quae", but becomes simply "quae" (there is a rule, of course, but now I don't remember it, sorry)


----------



## Cagey

Lamb67 said:


> Quae might be the N. Pron. Acc. Plural Relative and translates as which, or those (matters, or things previously discussed).
> My more specific question would be: Is quae as used in this way a common practice to denote any thing or matter previously mentioned ?
> See more details :
> English (ed. William Duncan) ,go to 1.2.1 Latin section see 3rd line.
> 
> Thanks


Will you please copy into your post whatever it is that you want us to see? 
 A link does not substitute for text. 
 Thank you.  

Cagey.


----------



## Lamb67

M. Marcellus, ingressus in eam orationem, non oportere ante de ea re ad senatum referri, quam dilectus tota Italia habiti et exercitus conscripti essent, quo praesidio tuto et libere senatus quae vellet decernere auderet.

That's whole stuff.


----------

